# Walnut--to stain or not to stain



## wfedwardsjr (Sep 14, 2012)

This is my first project with walnut. I have read mixed feelings about stain on walnut. I like the way it looks without stain. On the small test pieces, "dark walnut" danish oil doesn't really darken it that much, assuming I first filled the pores. I have not tried it yet with actual 100% stain. Anyway, I guess I am ok with it either way. What I'm not sure of is how walnut will keep its color after UV exposure, like through a window. I have read that it fades significantly. This would be my reason for stain. Is this legit, or am I worrying about nothing? The finish will be Tung oil/varnish, with essentially no film. If not for the worry about fading, I'd prefer to keep it natural. Thanks for your input.

Billy


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I believe walnut is to beautiful a wood to stain. It, like cherry does darken over time.Try stain on a scrap piece and see how you like it.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

Walnut tends to lighten over time…

I prefer Walnut to be natural, I havn't noticed that much fade from the uv light. In may option it is not enough to worry about.

Golden oak does look nice on walnut.

Good luck.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I like walnut natural, and I don't think it is worth adding stain to. Maybe plain oil, but not stain.

Can't help with whether or not it lightens up over time. I've only had my walnut creations for a year or so.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Personally…..I would never put stain on walnut…..The beauty of the wood is the wood…..I use about 2-3 coats of Natural Danish Oil (depending on the look I'm after), and then maybe topcoat it, once it's dry, with a clear varnish (polyurethane) with 3-4 coats…..When you put the Danish Oil on, watch that grain "pop"....then you'll know why you don't need stain…...Walnut fading bad is urban legand….........


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

While I love walnut I often put a golden oak (Minwax) stain on it that gives it a warm gold color. Some walnut has a cold blue cast to it and the golden oak stain eliminates this.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I wouldn't typically stain nice looking black walnut, but not all walnut has the same color, and sometimes you need to match the boards. In a case where I had a mismatch, I might use stain.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

If you are really looking for a particular color, go ahead and stain it. but if all you want is a pretty result, leave it natural.

The only time I've stained walnut is when I was trying to match some dark cherry commercial furniture, and it worked out well.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Stain away, No Rules. Make it the color that makes you feel good.

I've stained lots of walnut. I've left it natural just as many times.

Sometimes natural is boring depending on what the project is. 
Sometimes natural is the best for what it is.

I'm not a purist that believes it's a sin to stain wood, 
Walnut stained: pics do no justice (Beautiful in person)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've stained walnut sapwood to match heartwood but otherwise I don't see any point. But walnut is one of my favorite woods, I like it as-is.


----------



## wfedwardsjr (Sep 14, 2012)

I want to thank everyone so much for their feedback. I plan to skip the stain this time. I'm not trying to match anything and I like the bit of sapwood in the project. By the way, it's a pair of nightstands. I'll post the project when I'm done.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I have always left walnut natural, but after seeing a couple people put a coat or two of garnet shellac on it, I really want to try it, as the way it deepened the color was astounding.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Personally I like wood to look as natural as possible, so I'm anti stain, but it's your project, so who am I to tell you what to do…


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Billy, if this piece will be flooded regularly with direct sunlight, it will fade. My recommendation would be to close the curtain or put in some kind of sun filter when the sun shines in or relocate the piece, if possible. Stain won't prevent the bleaching or, really, repair it after the damage is done.


----------



## wfedwardsjr (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your input. I will probably not stain, provided I don't see a significant mismatch between boards as *knotscott* mentioned. So far, everything looks well-matched even though the boards were not all bought together. Thank you also, Yonak, for your recommendation. I believe I can keep the stands out of direct light, plus the windows are newer and should block some UV by themselves. I plan to finish using varnish/oil blend and keep them out of light. I appreciate all the responses.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

See my project *"Stickley Sideboard"* for an example of stained walnut.


----------



## wfedwardsjr (Sep 14, 2012)

Clint-that is a beautiful example


----------

